# GSD Breeder near California, West Coast, or a days drive



## Losy (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi,
I am looking for suggestions on a GSD breeder. I live is Southern California but don't mind driving. Trying to avoid flying the dog from out of state if possible. I prefer to meet the dog and see the facility. 
This is my second GSD. Had a great female I received from a GSD rescue and trained into an amazing novice protection dog and great family dog. As nice as the rescue process felt at the time, the dog had abuse issues and a lack of socializing that made it hard to enjoy in an urban area with other dogs. I like a strong temperment or in my opinion more of the working dog GSD attitude. A few of my neighbors GSD dogs are so sweet, but seem more like a Golden Retriever in terms of disposition. Not really what I want. So I am looking for a breeder for GSD that can go to the lake with me, pretty active hikes, visit my mountain house, head to the beach and dog parks. Will enroll in obedience training and some novice protection training. Prefer smaller sized GSD dogs and probably a female. I understand I will probably have to join a wait list which is fine for the right puppy. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

no shortage of breeders in california, the forum search bar will be a great resource as well as the ‘choosing a breeder’ section.

off the top of my head...
witmer-tyson
taylormade (socal)
cooperhaus
kreative
sentinalhart
truehaus
t17
aus dem tal (so cal)


----------



## Losy (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. Yes I searched and most of the posts regarding CA beeders were pretty old. But I will keep looking. Thanks


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Sentinel Harts!


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

What is novice protection training?


----------



## Losy (Aug 7, 2020)

Ha my own term. Had a local training help me teach the dog to be more protective around the house and chase or defend on command.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Fodder said:


> no shortage of breeders in california, the forum search bar will be a great resource as well as the ‘choosing a breeder’ section.
> 
> off the top of my head...
> witmer-tyson
> ...


Stop it! 

No T17 puppies until I get one, Lol.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Do you think your dog that was trained would have actually defended you? Do you think he would defend by a display of aggressive barking?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Do you think your dog that was trained would have actually defended you? Do you think he would defend by a display of aggressive barking?


is this question fielding a recommendation from you for a breeder in california?


----------



## Losy (Aug 7, 2020)

Not sure what your point is Chip. If you want to share dog stories send me a private message.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Just trying to get a sense if you are looking for a dog that would protect by fighting a bad guy or more of an image dog that looks like he would truly protect but would not actually fight a bad guy.


----------



## Losy (Aug 7, 2020)

Fair question. I would like a dog temperament that has the ability with professional training that to engage if it saw a family member in an assault situation. Having said that, probably lower on my priority than being more of a family dog that I can trust around others when walking in urban areas or taking it to work with me.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Easier said than done.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Based on the dogs I’ve seen, there’s 3 breeders on that list I that can and do absolutely produce dogs that fit what you want. They also import dogs and have older dogs available from time to time. There are other SoCal breeders that also fit the bill.


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)

Also Adlerstein.com
RanchoRhein (Website?) LosAngelesK9.com


----------



## obdogs (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi, I too live in Southern Cal, San Diego to be precise. I came across a group of GSD owners five years ago, training their dogs on an area across from Sea World known as Fiesta Island. One of them had two 8 week old pups in his van. A few days later, I brought my Ode home. She was out of an AKC working line, German sire and Czech dam; that was one fine day, but it was all completely unexpected and unplanned. I realize my situation is of no help for you, but I do have the breeder's name if you'd be interested. If you are in or close to San Diego, let me know. Prior to this virus situation, this group of Germans were training on Fiesta Island (FI) every weekend; I don't know about now. If you have any qyestions, we can chat.

Sonny, Ode and Max


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

obdogs said:


> Hi, I too live in Southern Cal, San Diego to be precise. I came across a group of GSD owners five years ago, training their dogs on an area across from Sea World known as Fiesta Island. One of them had two 8 week old pups in his van. A few days later, I brought my Ode home. She was out of an AKC working line, German sire and Czech dam; that was one fine day, but it was all completely unexpected and unplanned. I realize my situation is of no help for you, but I do have the breeder's name if you'd be interested. If you are in or close to San Diego, let me know. Prior to this virus situation, this group of Germans were training on Fiesta Island (FI) every weekend; I don't know about now. If you have any qyestions, we can chat.
> 
> Sonny, Ode and Max
> View attachment 564242


Who did you buy the dog from? Who were the sire and dam?


----------

